# WWYD?



## soccermail2020 (Aug 14, 2022)

What would you do?
DD plays ECRL. Guest playing with Clubs Flight 1 team for the weekend. 
Flight 1 team coach tells DD after game that he is going to ask her coach if he can double roster her on his team. He loves her and wants to use her more often.
As much as we appreciate the extra playtime, if we are going to have her double rostered, we want it to be with the ECNL TEAM, a higher level of play.  Is that selfish?
Can this coach do this without our approval?
Do we wait and see what comes out of it or talk to her coach before it becomes an issue?


----------



## soccermail2020 (Aug 14, 2022)

Maybe they play in the Discovery flight and not Flight 1, I didn’t realize this might be different.


----------



## Larzby (Aug 14, 2022)

Just tell them the truth. It's not selfish at all.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Aug 14, 2022)

You typically want to play up. Meaning an ECRL players preference should be guesting with The ECNL team. If you're getting no love from the ECNL team double rostering with the Flight 1 team isnt going to help or hurt your kid. They'll probably get better with all the extra minutes.

What you have to watch out for is your kid getting tagged as a lower level player + never getting a chance to play for the top team.

If coaches are reaching out to play for their team your kid is doing something right. 

If the clubs ECNL team isnt showing interest it's time to start shopping your kid around to other teams. Assuming they want to play at a higher level. Sometimes if clubs find out you're shopping suddenly they take an interest in your kid.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 14, 2022)

If it were my kid, I'd think about where she is within the ECRL team.

Extra time is less compelling if she already has a starting spot on the ECRL team.  A starter already has minutes, so I'd worry more about over use and recovery time.   I might take the occasional ECNL guest opportunity, but leave it at that.

Flip side, for a player who is struggling to get field minutes within ECRL, those extra games might be really helpful.  

Just my $.02.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 14, 2022)

ECRL and discovery  is not much of a drop off in the younger age groups.  
Sometimes it makes sense to play down to build confidence when your player is dominating.


----------



## soccermail2020 (Aug 14, 2022)

We are new to the ECRL team and have only played in one tourney with them. In that tourney, my DD played 50% of every game. There were a few players who weren’t rostered at all so we were glad that wasn’t the case for DD. 
We hope as the season moves forward, that dd will prove she is capable of playing on the higher level team and that the coach won’t agree to the double rostering with the lower level team. We probably won’t say anything unless it gets brought up to us. No point in complaining about something that might not even happen.


----------



## Woodwork (Aug 14, 2022)

Most ECNL teams hit 20-22 players on the roster fairly quickly.  There's really no need for double-rostering ECNL and ECRL except to send ECNL players downstream for playing time.  You are stressing about a situation that doesn't really exist.

Double-rostering in my experience seems to solely exist for the lower level team that have trouble with commitment.  This is also where guest playing opportunities mostly exist.

I understand what you want, but it doesn't really exist.  If you want your kid to be double rostered ECNL and ECRL, then your kid needs to make the ECNL team and commit to it, then help out the ECRL team, not the other way around.


----------



## Woodwork (Aug 14, 2022)

soccermail2020 said:


> We are new to the ECRL team and have only played in one tourney with them. In that tourney, my DD played 50% of every game. There were a few players who weren’t rostered at all so we were glad that wasn’t the case for DD.
> We hope as the season moves forward, that dd will prove she is capable of playing on the higher level team and that the coach won’t agree to the double rostering with the lower level team. We probably won’t say anything unless it gets brought up to us. No point in complaining about something that might not even happen.


Just go with the flow and make sure your kid is healthy, happy, and developing.   Worry about whether your kid is ready for the next level at the end of season, but be aware that these initial labels tend to stick and you may have to change clubs to move up a level.


----------



## #girldad (Aug 14, 2022)

This is benefiting the lower level coach more than your daughter because he wants to win. Only play up if she can. She will become known as a sandbagger by the kids and parents on the lower team you are guesting for, as well as the other teams.


----------



## Venantsyo (Aug 15, 2022)

From what I heard it transpired from last weeks DOC meeting, ECNL/ECRL players will no longer allowed to guest in SoCal.


----------



## soccermail2020 (Aug 15, 2022)

Venantsyo said:


> From what I heard it transpired from last weeks DOC meeting, ECNL/ECRL players will no longer allowed to guest in SoCal.


I wondered why they felt the need to double roster vs just club pass. This makes sense. Thanks for the info.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 15, 2022)

Most clubs that have RL and discovery teams will move players across all of their rosters.  I dont even know that they need to be "Dual rostered" as long as they play for the same club.  As long as she has a valid card, you can write in a name on a so cal league roster as long as there arent more than 18 players there on game day.

Also consider that if your daughter plays on the discovery team- she is likely taking playing time from a kid that might be a little over her head on a discovery team and wants as many minutes as she can get.

If the discovery team has a small roster- it makes sense to bring in players from other teams within the club.  If it has a full roster-  its bullshit to bring a player "Down" to help get wins.


----------



## RedCard (Aug 15, 2022)

During the "Covid season", my DD was rostered on 3 teams within the club. Her assigned NPL team and also both ECNL and ECRL teams because there was 4 or 5 keepers out with injuries and she was the only keeper left. It was crazy training with different teams but it all worked out.


----------



## #girldad (Aug 15, 2022)

RedCard said:


> During the "Covid season", my DD was rostered on 3 teams within the club. Her assigned NPL team and also both ECNL and ECRL teams because there was 4 or 5 keepers out with injuries and she was the only keeper left. It was crazy training with different teams but it all worked out.


Did she get rewarded with a promotion to the higher team the following season?


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 16, 2022)

soccermail2020 said:


> What would you do?
> DD plays ECRL. Guest playing with Clubs Flight 1 team for the weekend.
> Flight 1 team coach tells DD after game that he is going to ask her coach if he can double roster her on his team. He loves her and wants to use her more often.
> As much as we appreciate the extra playtime, if we are going to have her double rostered, we want it to be with the ECNL TEAM, a higher level of play.  Is that selfish?
> ...


What age?


----------



## Woodwork (Aug 16, 2022)

RedCard said:


> During the "Covid season", my DD was rostered on 3 teams within the club. Her assigned NPL team and also both ECNL and ECRL teams because there was 4 or 5 keepers out with injuries and she was the only keeper left. It was crazy training with different teams but it all worked out.


Requirement to be dual rostered and play up in ECNL: Every other player who could possibly fill the position is injured.

Roughly 9 ECNL injuries needed for non-goalie positions if you are in ECRL.


----------



## soccermail2020 (Aug 16, 2022)

Mystery Train said:


> What age?


U17


----------



## RedCard (Aug 17, 2022)

#girldad said:


> Did she get rewarded with a promotion to the higher team the following season?


No, but we wouldn't go anyway because of the distance for practice. Her NPL team was a "satellite" team that wasn't in the same area as the ECNL team. Over an hour drive one way 2 or 3 times a week takes a toll on education among other things. That's the main reason why she left Breakers ECNL a couple of seasons ago.
And of course, there's aways the "club politics" to deal with. That club basically didn't like our team for whatever reason, unless if they needed players to fill in for the ECNL/RL teams. Really doesn't matter now since we broke away from that club this summer to join a better club...
Should be fun when we play against each other this upcoming season.


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 23, 2022)

soccermail2020 said:


> U17


In that case (assuming that there is the intention for her to play in college) the answer is no, it is not selfish.  She needs the exposure and this is the time to push for it.  If playing in college is not something she's interested in, then she should play as much as she enjoys at whatever level she can.  It all goes away so fast.


----------

